# ISA Certified Arborist Willing to Relocate, Climber 17 years experience



## outonalimbts (Feb 4, 2009)

Greetings all-

I have my resume posted on Craigslist at:http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/res/1019159687.html

Been featured in The Washington Post - The official newspaper of Washington DC. 

Awarded Angieslist Super Service award for 2008 

Been a Member of the BBB since March 2003 with a perfect record- ZERO complaints

Drug free- Safety conscious- Hardhat wearing climber!

Have Run a small tree care company for past 11 years and a Logging Venture for the 6 years previous to that- Before that the US Army for 6 years- Technical background and Law enforcement duties--

Respect and fair treatment for all = professionalism

Give me a call directly at 866-987-2288 to discuss possibilities.

Thank you,
Adam Wingo
ISA Certified Arborist MA-4773A


----------



## outonalimbts (Feb 4, 2009)

*Oops I meant to put a Link to my Website on OP*

http://www.outonalimbtreeserviceonline.com

Check it out

Adam


----------



## John464 (Feb 4, 2009)

What position are you looking for? Climber? Operations Manager? Salesman?

Why leave your current business? Looks nice a operation.


----------



## outonalimbts (Feb 4, 2009)

*I must feed my family, even if it means working for the MAN... lol*

Thank you for your compliment, I must work and make money- I am out of money now. I don't like to be in this position but it is what it is...

I have a small company, and I do it all- I don't mind but I am getting a bit stir crazy... No leads, No jobs- I would prefer working for another service over my current condition.

Thank you for your interest, 

p.s. all of the above positions would be acceptable at this point, but mostly I enjoy climbing and running a crew.

Adam


----------



## JHildenbrand (Feb 19, 2009)

*Acrt*

Hi Adam,

I am the recruiter at ACRT, Inc. and we have a position open for a Job Corps Training Instructor in Golconda, IL. Our website is www.acrtinc.com and the details of the position are posted there. The salary is about $43,000 per year. I believe hiring managers are in the process of setting up/conducting interviews, but they might still review a good resume. If you are interested, you can email me at [email protected] or call me at 800-622-2562 ext. 239.

Sincerely,

Jennie Hildenbrand


----------



## 1_2_TREE (Mar 9, 2009)

Adam, 

Sent you a PM.


----------

